# Trouble planing



## gabeskillzz05 (Jul 8, 2015)

Finally have some miles on the boat in the river. Have the motor adjusted to the point where it is as high as I can go without cavatation. Raised it one more hole and had cavatation do went back down. The trim pin is set to the 2nd hole from full down and get the most mph and least amount of spray. 

The only problem that I have now is that sometimes the boat comes close to planing almost instantly but hangs up. Then all of a sudden the bow will drop another 2 inches and I gain a few mph when this happens. Also spray is almost eliminated at this point. Sometime the boat does not do this and spray water much more. 

Tried it on the other trim holes and performance is not as good. Any ideas what would cause this? It seems like water is catching the top of the foot and dragging but all of a sudden it is overcome and the boat sits down. 

This is a 1752 lowe roughneck with shallow tunnel. Yamaha 50/35. 

With 2 guys I was hitting 26mph according to gps on my phone on the lake.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 8, 2015)

I'd shift something heavy a foot forward and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## jd4x426 (Jul 8, 2015)

Ranchero50 said:


> I'd shift something heavy a foot forward and see if it makes a difference.


I'd try what ranchero said. I've got a 1448 with 40 28 and I was having similar problems I moved my batteries forward under my front deck and went to smaller gas tank in the rear of the boat and helped out a lot takes some fine tuning to get these boats running right good luck


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Jul 9, 2015)

Well I had it out on the river again today and it gave me Trouble all night. I tried moving weight around it it didn't seem to solve the problem. 

There was two of us and I had my friend sit in the front, back and everything in between. Nothing seemed to help.


One time it will go right up on plane with no spray, the next time it will spray water 3' high and all over the back of the boat and won't plane out. I don't understand how it can change from one minute to the next without any weight being moved around?????

I'm frustrated at this point, I moved it up one set of holes and it would cavatate so I put it back down.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jul 10, 2015)

Is there much trash floating in the river? If you've got a lot of leaves or things like that are floating you might be getting enough of them stuck to the shoe to keep you from planning off then when you stop the motor that breaks the suction and the leaves drop off allowing you to plane the next try. Just a thought, you wouldn't think it would make that much difference but it can. Hope you can get it lined out.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jul 10, 2015)

I had to put the transom wedges on my Lowe 1652 jet tunnel to get the motor tucked in more and to stop porpoising. I have to run it trimmed all the way down/in or it will start to spray pretty bad.


----------



## JoshKeller (Jul 11, 2015)

is the reverse gate opening completely out of the way of the jet flow?


----------



## gabeskillzz05 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the input guYs, I haven't had a chance to work on it yet. Leaves may have been part of it since it had just rained but I did check the pump a few times for blockage while out. 

I have a set of transom wedges but the don't fit at the current motor height because the part of the trim/tilt bracket that hooks over the top of the transom. I can't pull the motor away far enough without those hooks hitting the inside of the transom. 

Can I cut these hooks off? I have the motor through bolted in the transom so they aren't doing anything. I think they are for mounting without using through bolts.


----------

